# Summa Vinyl Cutter error



## misterbigal (May 15, 2008)

Can anyone out there help me with an error message I am getting please. I have a Summa D500 cutter, when I load media it says *'ERROR IN Y AXIS POSITION'* then tells me to turn power off. Any ideas???


----------



## kmdisc (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you it it fixed? I might be able to help.
[email protected]

Ben


----------

